# Multiple links in animated GIF?



## d54321k (Nov 24, 2003)

Is it possible to have multiple links inside an animated GIF (i.e. one link when 1st frame of the animation is displayed, and a different URL for the 2nd frame)?
Thanks
DK


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2003)

Nope.  Flash, most obviously, can do this.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 24, 2003)

However I have seen JavaScript code that will rotate through a series of pictures each with seperate links...


----------

